#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Reactor Design Ebooks

## student88

I hope someone can provide the ebooks links or otherwise upload the following reactor design books:




1. *Chemical Reactor Design for Process Plants, Vol 1 & 2 by H. F. Rase*, J. Wiley and Sons, 1977 (Out of Print) 

Vol1 - "Chemical Reactor Design for Process Plants: Principles and techniques"
Vol2 - "Chemical Reactor Design for Process Plants:Case Studies and Design Data"

[Some excerpts from Vol2 are available over here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ]


2.  *Concepts and design of chemical reactors By Stephen Whitaker, Alberto E. Cassano*


3. *Chemical reactors: from design to operation  By Pierre Trambouze, Jean-Paul Euzen*See More: Reactor Design Ebooks

----------


## mirro

interesting titles

----------


## kacheek

Links are **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kacheek

I tried to post the links for the book "Chemical Reactor Design for Process Plants, Vol 1 & 2 by H. F. Rase".

But the site is informing that it has to be approved by the moderator before posting. I request the moderator to approve the links and also give me access to post links in future.

----------


## student88

> I tried to post the links for the book "Chemical Reactor Design for Process Plants, Vol 1 & 2 by H. F. Rase".
> 
> But the site is informing that it has to be approved by the moderator before posting. I request the moderator to approve the links and also give me access to post links in future.



Can you please try posting them again.

If you still can't manage to post the links then please kindly email them to me. I've sent you my email address via pm.

----------


## kacheek

miztk06 is the link

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## brahmhos

can you post the link again?

----------


## rs232

where do i find these links? i have the same problem finding them

----------


## ekhy99

Need this book, please reupload link, thank you for your help

----------


## Che_engineer

can you upload again* especially for chemical reaction design for process plant by Howard F Rase to 4shared.
Thank you

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please upload them again. Thanx

----------


## cjp6124

Please upload them again. many thanks

See More: Reactor Design Ebooks

----------

